# Show Off your Blacks



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's Black horses galore for you 

My friends black roan Percheron/QH cross appropriately named Butch. 









Butch's colt Thunder









My friends walker paint cross Candle









My paint walker cross Diablo and thunders half brother and Candles colt.

















My black Mini Pearl and black with silver mini, Mini Wheat.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

And while I'm at it here's some black pugs lol. :lol:
Lola and Hercules 
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissingAlec (Aug 6, 2013)

wow you have some really cute horses and dogs.Here is my current horse, a Percheron mare named Spice.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The last two horses are the only ones that I actually own but I help take care of they others which belong to a close friend. Your horse Alec was beautiful and so is your Percheon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is my black Morgan who is blind:


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's my big black boy Dubbin, a clydie cross. In summer attire:








Dressed for winter, wearing a nice coat of mud:








Sweaty during a workout:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely black horses! 

Was your Morgan completely blind??


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Zexious said:


> Lovely black horses!
> 
> Was your Morgan completely blind??



That picture was taken a week before I moved. Roxie is totally blind but I still ride and drive her.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

This is Coco (Quiet Chocolate Chip), a QH mare I bought as a weanling and sold as a 4 yr old.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How interesting! She must have a lot of trust in you <3


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

I do not own this photo it belongs to the owner of this horse. This is the Gypsy King, one of my favorite stallions out there. He really is a beautiful stud.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My 2 blacks are father and son.

John, registered Percheron gelding



























This picture is a few years old










And his son, Taz. His momma was a paint


















Here he is playing with his Belgian cross buddy, Rafe


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

This is Molly she was the family horse growing up taught all of us kids how to ride sadly last year she passed away  she was 27-28 when she passed she was a Paso Fino and the best loving horse ever very patient and laid back she put up with all us kids crawling all over her all the time. She was amazing!


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

My 5 year old Missouri Fox Trotter Cardinal Grace, aka, Elvira.

Spring 2013









Summer 2013


----------



## MissingAlec (Aug 6, 2013)

So many beautiful horses...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

*my black horses*

moosie a perch cross and mimi shire /appy x quarter cross


----------



## MissingAlec (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is my brother's Friesian mare June, the one picture is just to show how long her mane is:


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh wow, Missing Alec, I'm super jealous! I've wanted a friesian for SOOO long but you can't find them around here and they are so dang expensive. That's a beautiful mare!

On a related note, do friesians fade in the sun?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

This is Guinness (Gotchur Six), un the field with my older retired ClydeX. Guinness is a PMU rescue, who is supposedly a TWH/QH


----------



## MissingAlec (Aug 6, 2013)

caleybooth said:


> Oh wow, Missing Alec, I'm super jealous! I've wanted a friesian for SOOO long but you can't find them around here and they are so dang expensive. That's a beautiful mare!
> 
> On a related note, do friesians fade in the sun?


She does fade but my sister keeps her inside during the day unless it is cloudy to prevent it. My sister got her for 10 thousand, which is a steal when buying a Friesian.


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

And here's another pic of my Clydie cross Dubbin that I took yesterday, because of Reasons.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

franknbeans.. you can send guiness to me anytime.. pretty pretty.. too cool with the white tail!
twh x 1/4 , is he smooth ?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Alec very pretty, but I bet that mane is a full time job .


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Stevenson, Alec is banned and doesn't own any of the horses that she posted...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

wow.. did not notice the little banned note. i simply looked at the comment and pic and glanced at the posters name. I will make sure to check that out from now on.


----------



## Teeallmee (Aug 13, 2013)

Just love this little mare.......


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

stevenson said:


> franknbeans.. you can send guiness to me anytime.. pretty pretty.. too cool with the white tail!
> twh x 1/4 , is he smooth ?


He is extremely smooth, but not gaited. I found out on a thread here, that the silver tail is called a Gulastra Plume, and is from a sabino gene......apparently. Regardless, yes, it is cool, and I love him.....thanks!:wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> Stevenson, Alec is banned and doesn't own any of the horses that she posted...


If someone is banned, how are they posting? I don't get it?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> If someone is banned, how are they posting? I don't get it?


They posted the horses and what not before being banned. It came out in another thread of hers that she was "borrowing" pictures of other people's horses pretending they were hers, which is not allowed on this forum.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> They posted the horses and what not before being banned. It came out in another thread of hers that she was "borrowing" pictures of other people's horses pretending they were hers, which is not allowed on this forum.


I am just wondering why they still allow her to log in and post?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

MelissaAnn said:


> I am just wondering why they still allow her to log in and post?


Me too. Others who have been banned cannot.


----------



## StormCloud (Mar 3, 2013)

MelissaAnn said:


> I am just wondering why they still allow her to log in and post?


Here's the thing: time is linear. It only goes in one direction. If someone posts something, and afterward gets banned, those posts that the banned person made still sit there on the forum, being readable, because they were made *before* the person was banned. The person just can't make any NEW posts after they get Banninated.

Does that make sense?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto what Stormcloud said. Alec's posts were all made prior to her being banned.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Never got the whole 'pretending to have horses' bit... I mean, why are people so desperate to impress people on the internet that they have never met? xD

Anyway! Lovely mare  I want a pretty black jumper ._.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is my gelding Jet ... he is a bit faded from the sun , but he is beautiful!!! Blacks, definitely my favorites!!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

franknbeans, your boy is lovely! I wouldn't mind seeing him in my field! :wink:

My black mare fades, even with night-only turnout! No idea how that's even possible, but it sure is a headache when I'm trying to keep a nice coat on her for shows. 

Here she is pre-fading

















And her yucky summer color. :-|


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Haley-our could almost be a matched pair! Lovely girl!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Love all your horses!!! I know the OP was banned but why not keep it going right?
Haley your boy is beautiful! even in his summer faded look! my boy got to that colour the first summer I got him. and never did again! i was kinda disappointed I liked it on him LOL

My Boy Cody  I have had people tell me he's not actually black. I intend to start a colour thread on him soon! but he's black enough for now :wink:


Cody 



















^^ we gave up waiting on snow and took some christmas pictures, we were heading back to the barn and he decided to super pony over the water LOL my boyfriend happened to snap a picture, talk about timing! LOL



















^^ not the most flattering shot, i was asking for a turn on the haunches. was our 5th time ever doing it. ever. also note that i never have to use a chain on him. It was our first show ever and one of our few times being off property, and he started acting like Crazy Cody and being all studly LOL (he's gelded. he just thinks he's not sometimes lol) we did place 5th in that class surprisingly.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

AngieLee said:


> ^^ we gave up waiting on snow and took some christmas pictures, we were heading back to the barn and he decided to super pony over the water LOL my boyfriend happened to snap a picture, talk about timing! LOL


 
And my mother told me reindeer couldn't really fly! PSH.

Cody is gorgeous


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank You <3 he's the Love of my life


----------

